# Please help settle debate



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello. My wife and I are having a debate I hope someone here can settle. We have several tanks, from 75g to 180g. All freshwater. She says that once a tank becomes established, we no longer need activated carbon (we use Api Ammo-Carb) to control nitrates and nitrites. I say that activated carbon should always be used. We use both hang-on-back filters ans under-gravel bubble filters on all our tanks. Which of us is right?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I never use charcoal. I find you have to replace it so often its not cost effective, nor is it really practical (in my opinion) to constantly change the filter media. So I guess I think your wife is correct. I think charcoal has its place, when you are removing medication from a tank or if the water gets really crappy, but otherwise no need.


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks, Summer.
The wife will be happy to know that she was right. Or, more importantly; that I was wrong.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Agree, it is not necessary to run carbon unless specifically removing medications.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Carbons main purpose is to remove medications. I never use it myself. Nice large waterchanges do the same thing and are cheaper.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

SherLar said:


> Thanks, Summer.
> The wife will be happy to know that she was right. Or, more importantly; that I was wrong.


hahahahaha


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Fancyfish and Majerah. I typically do about a 30% water change, along with vacuuming the gravel, every other week.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

carbon really is not ever needed unless you wish to remove the discoloration in the water from tannins or to remove medications...as was stated earlier..but we do keep it on hand just in case.
shops and manufacturers tell you need it because they want your money...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

SherLar said:


> Thanks Fancyfish and Majerah. I typically do about a 30% water change, along with vacuuming the gravel, every other week.


More live plants, skip the gravel vac


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks, Clumsycarp and Summer. We have a 6500g outdoor koi pond that we have numerous live plants in, and we also do live plants in our much smaller indoor pond. However, the few times that I've tried live plants in my aquariums, I invariably end up with infestations of Malaysian trumpet snails. Any advice as to choosing plants without snail eggs? Also, which plants do well without added CO2, or special lighting?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Snails are par for the course in most cases, however I know people do a bleach soak on their plants prior to planting to kill any algae/bacteria and take out the snails. 

plants that dont require co2: crypts, swords, ludwigia, hydro, java ferns, mosses, anubias, the list goes on and on


----------



## SherLar (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Summer.

I'll check in to getting some live plants. I have Yoyo loaches in 1 tank to help clear out snails. I've also used homemade snail traps with some success. I had them so badly in 1 tank that they looked like a moving layer of gravel.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

also could try assasin snails they will eat all the pest snails and they dont breed nearly as fast


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I use carbon in my fry tanks....mainly as i overfeed and it helps keep the water 'sweet' until water change day


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

While bleach will work to kill snails and such on plants, look up how much bleach to use and what kind. I killed an entire aquarium's worth of plants with to strong a bleach dip. I didn't think it was so bad, but the plants sure didn't like it. Why not just buy plants from a reputable dealer and avoid the snail problem? Good luck with your guppies.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Back to the original question. I use sponge filters rate for 120gal in every tank from a 10gal-30L. Any larger tanks I use two. I hang a media bag with one cup research grade carbon once every 2-4 weeks and leave it in for a week. It seems to up the water quality and gives the sponge some breathing room. Keep in mind, I have mostly strip tanks so there are not many bacteria holding places other than the sponge. All of my tanks include water, sponge filter, fish, crayfish and ramshorm snails. The few tanks that have plants, I include a little substrate sand or fine gravel, and RCS replace the crayfish crayfish.
Of course I use the carbon hang bags to remove meds when the need arises.

One trick I learned to help cycle tanks is to take a 2" section of pcv pipe filled loosely with box filter floss with an airline & airstone in the middle on top of or above the sponge filter. Leave it in a well established tank for two weeks and it will really give your cycle a jump start. Just put it on top of your sponge filter or in the well of an HOB or canister and you're off to the races. I have 4-6 pvc sections in every tank for just this purpose.


----------

